
How one developer's side project became the hottest programming language - jmsflknr
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/python-is-eating-the-world-how-one-developers-side-project-became-the-hottest-programming-language-on-the-planet/
======
kristianp
Actual title is "Python is eating the world: How one developer's side project
became the hottest programming language".

